# Red Cell



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Who on here uses red cell, what is it exactly, what does it do, and what do you think of it??? Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Who on here uses red cell, what is it exactly, what does it do, and what do you think of it??? Thanks!


it is a redish brown thick liquid for horses... it is a vit/mineral suppliment.. it can be over used, but if you use it right it is great and easy as it goes in the water.. I disliked oiling seed and using powder so that is why I like it.. my feeders are wood so the oil made them a bits sticky.. anyway just a tablespoon to a gallon is all you need and given twice a week.. it has alot of things in it that make up for the all grain diet lacks.. if you feed a pellet feed you do not need it use it.. it does make a diff in the birds.. I have seen it.. they have more energy and the feathers look nice and tight.. and they have a bright eye.. if you have an all grain feed use it and see what you think.. store it in the house in a dark closet. not outside.. it will last longer.. and it last a long time for the money because it is so concentrated..


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> it is a redish brown thick liquid for horses... it is a vit/mineral suppliment.. it can be over used, but if you use it right it is great and easy as it goes in the water.. I disliked oiling seed and using powder so that is why I like it.. my feeders are wood so the oil made them a bits sticky.. anyway just a tablespoon to a gallon is all you need and given twice a week.. it has alot of things in it that make up for the all grain diet lacks.. if you feed a pellet feed you do not need it use it.. it does make a diff in the birds.. I have seen it.. they have more energy and the feathers look nice and tight.. and they have a bright eye.. if you have an all grain feed use it and see what you think.. store it in the house in a dark closet. not outside.. it will last longer.. and it last a long time for the money because it is so concentrated..


thank you....can it be combined with other vitamins, and/orACV?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> thank you....can it be combined with other vitamins, and/orACV?


I would not use any other vitamin with it.. it has all they need and you do not want to over do it with vitamins... you can still the use the ACV, just on rotating days.. but be sure they have fresh water without anything in it in between.. and do not over use it or give too much..


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Anybody put it on the feed? It would'nt take much to coat it..
Tom


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

windyflat said:


> Anybody put it on the feed? It wouldn't take much to coat it..
> Tom


I tried coating the feed with it,but is was way to messy for my liking. 
1 tbs. per gal. twice a week works well for me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

windyflat said:


> Anybody put it on the feed? It would'nt take much to coat it..
> Tom


it is really gloppy and may stain a wood feeder, it is a dark red brown color.. to keep the feeder clean I would not use it.. unless one does not mind washing the feeder alot...but I think straight forward is too concentrated... and you have to be careful using it.. deluted with water seems to give them just the right balance of what they need..


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Been in the horse business all my life, lot's of similar products out there but I alway's like it.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I used it a few times in the past but ever since I started using chisolm trails products I discontinued the other stuff.
Tom


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> it is really gloppy and may stain a wood feeder, it is a dark red brown color.. to keep the feeder clean I would not use it.. unless one does not mind washing the feeder alot...but I think straight forward is too concentrated... and you have to be careful using it.. deluted with water seems to give them just the right balance of what they need..


How much red cell per gallon of water do you use?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grifter said:


> How much red cell per gallon of water do you use?


a tablespoon per gallon of water...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like it  Now if only I could find it...  It seems to have disappeared from my house.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

raftree3 said:


> Been in the horse business all my life, lot's of similar products out there but I alway's like it.


If I took a couple of tablespoons of it every morning, would it make me like a race horse ? I told my wife about this product you guys are talking about, and now my wife wants me to take it, what do you think ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Red Cell-Viagra-Levitra-Cialis ????
Let us Know Warren


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I try and visit with experienced racers. One suggested something to me, I think I will remember it right as follows...

I get a spray bottle with red cell and water. Spray the grain, toss. One can spread out to dry and/or toss/coat with some flour. The flour helps to dry out the moisture and it helps to bind the birds up, make the droppings firm.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

4nursebee said:


> I try and visit with experienced racers. One suggested something to me, I think I will remember it right as follows...
> 
> I get a spray bottle with red cell and water. Spray the grain, toss. One can spread out to dry and/or toss/coat with some flour. The flour helps to dry out the moisture and it helps to bind the birds up, make the droppings firm.


so much easier to just put in the H2o..... but good idea..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> If I took a couple of tablespoons of it every morning, would it make me like a race horse ? I told my wife about this product you guys are talking about, and now my wife wants me to take it, what do you think ?


we'll just call you seabiscuit........


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I actually thought about it....never did.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqUOvAKxLo


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

ceee0237 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqUOvAKxLo


Dr. John Lamberton, the guy seems to be top of his game. I have a few birds that came from his birds. Looking forward to breeding and flying the YB.

As for the Red Cell, I use it twice a week. Dr. Lamberton stated that he uses it every day. I was surprised to see that from him. Not that he uses it but that he uses it every day. I was told that Red Cell is very high in iron, and high amounts if iron is not good for pigeons. Well that is what I have been told.

The birds look good, if I thought it was safe I would give it to them more.

Any thoughts on the high iron content?


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

eyespyer said:


> Dr. John Lamberton, the guy seems to be top of his game. I have a few birds that came from his birds. Looking forward to breeding and flying the YB.
> 
> As for the Red Cell, I use it twice a week. Dr. Lamberton stated that he uses it every day. I was surprised to see that from him. Not that he uses it but that he uses it every day. I was told that Red Cell is very high in iron, and high amounts if iron is not good for pigeons. Well that is what I have been told.
> 
> ...


iron pidgeons find it hard to fly


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

eyespyer said:


> Dr. John Lamberton, the guy seems to be top of his game. I have a few birds that came from his birds. Looking forward to breeding and flying the YB.
> 
> As for the Red Cell, I use it twice a week. Dr. Lamberton stated that he uses it every day. I was surprised to see that from him. Not that he uses it but that he uses it every day. I was told that Red Cell is very high in iron, and high amounts if iron is not good for pigeons. Well that is what I have been told.
> 
> ...


 I would think "very high amounts" of iron would not be good for anyone or anything, except for say a scrap yard dealer in metals. 

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/815213-overview

That has always been the problem or the challenge with giving birds all kinds of "extras". Too much of any of the vitamins and minerals can all have some sort of negative impact. Too much of many of these things can be very negative, can be toxic, and in some cases decrease preformance and even kill your birds. But, fanciers are always looking for some kind of a magic bullet which will make their birds fly faster. 

Here is my suggestion. Go ahead and figure out how much of this red bull or red cell you are suppose to give to this bird which is under a pound...then increase the dose by how many pounds you are. So, if you are putting a tablespoon per gallon of water, then go ahead and add 200 tablespoons if you are 200 pounds, and then drink the amount of water you would typically drink. Or better yet, suggest to your family doctor that you are thinking about giving your child horse supplements...and ask what he or she thinks about such things ? 

Now, if you wouldn't drink the stuff yourself, or give it to your child, then why would you go and give her to your pigeons ? If it is good for horses and pigeons, then it ought to be good for you ! Of course, if you over do it, and blow out their livers or kidneys ? 

To each his own, maybe it is a good idea, or maybe not. I am thinking if they have a good diet, then why would they need such extras ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with a grain/seed diet, it does lack alot of things for optimum health..., but Redcell it is not needed if one feeds a pellet diet... why do you think pellet diets came about in the first place... to get more of a "complete diet".. so one can change to pellets which may up their feed bill or just feed grain with a vitamin/mineral suppliment in the water which cost 16 bucks for a bottle that last for 4 or 5 months.. here is some of an article from Rpigeondigest.. not sure of the author. as it is not stated , but the avian vet I know has the same agreement about the seed/grain diet.. and supplimenting for OPTIMUM health.. it is easy to roll one eyes about a product and doing something one has not tried..and think overkill.. I do it too, but really this is keeping it simple and cheaper for the keeper.. here is what is said on the website.. Rpigeondigest:

"Seeds form the basis of a balanced diet and supply protein, carbohydrates and fats. However, all seeds are deficient in some essential nutrients. For example, vitamin B12 is low or absent in almost all plant materials. It is really a matter of the informed fancier realizing that a dry seed diet cannot provide the optimal nutrition for his pigeons and then providing appropriate supplements to his advantage. There are a lot of backyard potions that have, unfortunately, crept into use that achieve very little. However, it is interesting that some of the older supplements do in fact do a lot of good."


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> with a grain/seed diet, it does lack alot of things for optimum health..., but Redcell it is not needed if one feeds a pellet diet... why do you think pellet diets came about in the first place... to get more of a "complete diet".. so one can change to pellets which may up their feed bill or just feed grain with a vitamin/mineral suppliment in the water which cost 16 bucks for a bottle that last for 4 or 5 months.. here is some of an article from Rpigeondigest.. not sure of the author. as it is not stated , but the avian vet I know has the same agreement about the seed/grain diet.. and supplimenting for OPTIMUM health.. it is easy to roll one eyes about a product and doing something one has not tried..and think overkill.. I do it too, but really this is keeping it simple and cheaper for the keeper.. here is what is said on the website.. Rpigeondigest:
> 
> "Seeds form the basis of a balanced diet and supply protein, carbohydrates and fats. However, all seeds are deficient in some essential nutrients. For example, vitamin B12 is low or absent in almost all plant materials. It is really a matter of the informed fancier realizing that a dry seed diet cannot provide the optimal nutrition for his pigeons and then providing appropriate supplements to his advantage. There are a lot of backyard potions that have, unfortunately, crept into use that achieve very little. However, it is interesting that some of the older supplements do in fact do a lot of good."


 I have had my pigeons on the Purina Nutri-System for over a year now, in which they are fed a pellet diet. And I am sure it will vary by area, but in our local area, the pellets are actually more economical to use, then the typical grain diet with all kinds of extras. 

Does make me wonder though, if our grains are so deficient, how I have managed to survive all these decades without drinking Red Cell or consuming some other vitamin and mineral formula ? I do remember going into our local Vitamin store though, thinking that maybe I should get some....well the sales person in there had me buying several bottles, and there were many dozens of various supplements she also thought I should buy in order to have good health !! 

I do remember the good feelings I had when I would give my birds a teaspoon of the expensive preparations I use to buy. I actually had to buy a new refrigerator to stock all the stuff. I'm still throwing things out, and there are still some things in there...that well...just made me feel like a good owner. So, if it makes you feel good, and you are pretty sure it won't harm them, then go ahead. All kinds of money is made off this desire to give our birds that extra little edge. I never was really to detect any performance improvement, in fact I actually think they did better will less "stuff".

But, I think you have to look at human nature. If you change your socks four times on the day of shipping for some reason....and win the race.....you just might convince yourself that it was because you changed your socks four times on shipping day. Give your birds some XYZ and if you win the race that week, you will be convinced in your mind, that it was the XYZ. On the other hand, if they come home late because you stuffed them with too much feed, you are just as likely to blame your poor performance on the XYZ. You may have noticed that with pigeon guys, the correlation between cause and effect can sometimes get blurred. Then there is the phenomena very well known in the medical community, as the placebo effect. I think it's possible, such things can also influence fanciers, but that may be a subject for another thread.


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to use Red Cell before I swithced to Nutra Blend by Purina. The reddish brown color of the Red Cell is from all the iron in it. When I was using it I would only put one eye dropper per gallon and it still colored the water and smelled of iron but at the time I used this combination daily until I switched to straight pellets. 
Now for any of you who want to know what Red Cell will and can do to you just try about a table spoon in a cup of water and drink it. Within less than 10 minutes you'll be puking your guts out and cramping like crazy. Then you'll get the worse case of trots you think you've ever had along with hot and cold sweats and this will go on for several hours. When I witnessed this first hand I reduced my dosage to one eye dropper per gallon ( 5 of my droppers make a teaspoon ) . For anyone who doubts the strength of Red Cell and iron just search around the internet for effects of too much iron. Hope this gives a little more insight into Red Cell.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not talking about all kinds of extras.. just one... a vitamin/mineral in the water or on the grain... my grain cost me 28.00, 50lb bag.. the nutriblend was way more when I priced it.. and a bottle of redcell is still in my pantry after 4 months ..it cost about 16 bucks.. a bird can get by on a just grain diet.. but people who race I would think want optimal health, and for the pet bird industry this has been a topic studied closer than for pigeons... I work at a vet so I hear about the problems pet birds have and alot of them are due to a all seed diet.. Harrison's organic bird food is one who has done a good job of suppying a quality pellet.. it has all they need.. and I think purina has done a good job of supplying a quality "pellet" too... because it was needed for nutrition... but it is pricey.. or some keepers do not like the sloppier droppings.. so they can choose a grain diet and just add some redcell to the water a few times a week.. it is that easy to get the vitamins/minerals they need... as the grain is lacking.. I would not judge it unless ones trys it on his birds for a month.. it is just an addition for something that is lacking not a elixir.. or miricle cure of something..lol..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> I used to use Red Cell before I swithced to Nutra Blend by Purina. The reddish brown color of the Red Cell is from all the iron in it. When I was using it I would only put one eye dropper per gallon and it still colored the water and smelled of iron but at the time I used this combination daily until I switched to straight pellets.
> Now for any of you who want to know what Red Cell will and can do to you just try about a table spoon in a cup of water and drink it. Within less than 10 minutes you'll be puking your guts out and cramping like crazy. Then you'll get the worse case of trots you think you've ever had along with hot and cold sweats and this will go on for several hours. When I witnessed this first hand I reduced my dosage to one eye dropper per gallon ( 5 of my droppers make a teaspoon ) . For anyone who doubts the strength of Red Cell and iron just search around the internet for effects of too much iron. Hope this gives a little more insight into Red Cell.



my birds have not had any problem with one tables per gallon, given 2 times a week... give me a break!!! it is just a vitamin suppliment.. and yes it should not be overused.. that has already been said.. if you can afford the nutriblend.. great.. some can't get it or afford it.. so addition of vitamins it is.. and this is a cheap way of doing it.. it is found at your local feedstore.. so you don't have to order it from a pigeon supply..


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> I used to use Red Cell before I swithced to Nutra Blend by Purina. The reddish brown color of the Red Cell is from all the iron in it. When I was using it I would only put one eye dropper per gallon and it still colored the water and smelled of iron but at the time I used this combination daily until I switched to straight pellets.
> Now for any of you who want to know what Red Cell will and can do to you just try about a table spoon in a cup of water and drink it. Within less than 10 minutes you'll be puking your guts out and cramping like crazy. Then you'll get the worse case of trots you think you've ever had along with hot and cold sweats and this will go on for several hours. When I witnessed this first hand I reduced my dosage to one eye dropper per gallon ( 5 of my droppers make a teaspoon ) . For anyone who doubts the strength of Red Cell and iron just search around the internet for effects of too much iron. Hope this gives a little more insight into Red Cell.


LOL 
Are you saying that you took this stuff and got sick?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I am one of those persons that believe supplements are good, but supplements alone is not good. Still need a good balanced diet.

I was talking with Rick Marus (not sure on spelling) from CBS and he was telling me that adding vitamins is not necessary, but adding minerals is a must. I thought this was very interesting coming from a guy that the pigeons business is his bread and butter.

He told me that he does not use any vitamins, only feed grain and chicken egg pellets. 

I still use Red Cell, and just ordered Purina Nutri-System for my breeders - we shall see...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes the layer pellets for chickens have alot of good vitamins/minerals.. so a suppliment would not be needed.. my birds do not eat it.. it tends to break apart and become dust in the bottom of the feeder.. sometimes breeders will eat a seperate croc of it, but not much.. I stand corrected on the nutriblend pellet as far as price.. it is now 24.00 a 50lb bag.. I would say it is well worth the change if one did not want to add any seperate vitamins/minerals to make up for the lack the seed/grain diet.. just orderd a bag...lol..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I've never used the Red Cell. I use dur-vet Vitamins & Electrolytes, it's for all kinds of poultry and animals. I've been using it for about a year. None of my birds have suffered any ill effects from it. They appear to be very healthy. It doesn't have any iron in it. It's in a powdered form and is easily stored.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I meant to say the dur-vet is in a powdered water soluble form.


----------

